# EN: "nous" de modestie - author's "we"



## Maped40

In academic work the author usually says "nous" in French, for example:
"nous pensons que..."
"comme nous l'avons dit plus haut..."
Apart from cases when the reader is included in the "we" ("we have seen that..."), could the writer say "we" to refer to himself/herself in English?
I would tend to have him/her say "I" or when possible avoid using a pronoun altogether. Is that right, or what is the standard usage?


----------



## marcolo

In my field (science), they use "we", BUT much less than french use "nous". Often you have to use passive voice when you write a paper, and when you really can't, you say "we".
Yeah, "we" is preferred to "I" in academic papers. In your examples :

Our opinion is that
As mentioned above


----------



## Maped40

Thanks. Is that only for science? What about a book dealing with philosophy or something like that?
And could the author still say "we" if he spoke of something that involved him personally?
"M. X nous a un jour expliqué que..."
"Suite à notre précédent ouvrage, on nous a accusé de..."
Could he still say:
"Mr X once explained to us"
"After our previous book, we were accused of..."
This is normal in French but in English it feels very strange to me.


----------



## Jeanbar

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un *nous* de modestie. Dans un cours, l'emploi du nous par le professeur suppose qu'il considère sa classe (lui y compris) comme un ensemble homogène. C'est une façon, peut-être idéale, de se représenter une démarche pédagogique. Ce style se retrouve aussi chez de nombreux auteurs de livres didactiques, avec la même visée.


----------



## çamegonfle

je viens de relire des conseils de rédaction scientifique d'une fac anglaise et ils disent comme marcolo: il faut écrire au passif. par contre, il faut que ça reste compréhensif et pas trop lourd donc ce n'est pas grave de temps en temps d'utiliser la forme active avec "nous" ou même "je", surtout dans la partie méthode.. (enfin ça c'est moi qui rajoute). en résumé, ils disent qu'il faut peser soi-même en étant conscient des avantages/désavantages de chaque forme. et pour les temps: il faut utiliser le passé (enfin c'est la règle générale, mais en français on a tendance des fois à écrire au présent pour que ce soit plus clair, ce n'est pas le cas en anglais).


----------



## Maped40

Jeanbar said:


> Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un *nous* de modestie. Dans un cours, l'emploi du nous par le professeur suppose qu'il considère sa classe (lui y compris) comme un ensemble homogène. C'est une façon, peut-être idéale, de se représenter une démarche pédagogique. Ce style se retrouve aussi chez de nombreux auteurs de livres didactiques, avec la même visée.


 
Il y a les deux: le nous qui inclut l'auteur et son public, et qu'on peut donc traduire par "we" sans difficulté. Mais aussi le "nous" où l'auteur parle de lui-même en mettant une distance:
"dans notre précédent ouvrage..."
"on nous a parfois reproché..."
"nous sommes convaincu que..." (accord au singulier, c'est lui tout seul)
C'est ce "nous" voulant en réalité dire "je" avec une distance, qu'on appelle "nous de modestie" et qui me pose problème en anglais.
Dans un ouvrage qui se situe dans le cadre d'un débat d'idées, est-ce que l'auteur dirait "we" ou "I" dans ce genre de cas?


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

Maped40 said:


> Thanks. Is that only for science? What about a book dealing with philosophy or something like that?
> And could the author still say "we" if he spoke of something that involved him personally?
> "M. X nous a un jour expliqué que..."
> "Suite à notre précédent ouvrage, on nous a accusé de..."
> Could he still say:
> "Mr X once explained to us"
> "After our previous book, we were accused of..."
> This is normal in French but in English it feels very strange to me.



Yes, absolutely on all counts.  I am a literature professor, and we (as in "all of us literature professors" ) use "we" all the time in scholarly writing to refer to the writer alone, including in the examples you cited above.   Philosophers do this as well.  Recently many academics have begun using "I" (I do myself), but the "we" is not at all uncommon, and does not sound at all strange _aux oreilles universitaires_!

Cheers,
lisbeth


----------



## Maped40

Thanks,  this helps a lot.
What about a book addressing the general public? Would it still be OK if the author said "we" or would it be more natural to say "I"?


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

I think either way.  In a more mass-market work (like a popular history, for example), the "I" would not seem out of place .... but neither would the "we."  Basically, neither one would sound strange, if that's what's concerning you.  

lisbeth


----------



## roymail

C'est bien un _nous_ de modestie, qui est la règle, en tout cas chez nous, dans les *travaux académiques *(mémoires, thèses, communications...), et pas seulement dans les facultés scientifiques.
Il est parfois utilisé en dehors de ce cadre par certains auteurs, mais ce n'est pas très fréquent.


----------



## Maped40

Second thoughts...
Is this general usage throughout the English-speaking world, or are there differences between the US and Britain for instance?
And which would be more natural in a mass-market book:

In my previous book I stated that...
I have not changed my mind.

Or: In our previous book we stated that...
We have not changed our mind. (?? you wouldn't say: "our minds", would you?)

I can't help feeling that the "we" sounds pedantic outside strictly academic circles in English, am I wrong?


----------



## çamegonfle

I have a British mass-market book written by the famous journalist Jeremy Paxman and he uses "I".

" I sought answers to the questions through travelling, talking and reading."

"When I started thinking about this book, I wrote to the playwright.."

"And now I have just noticed that I am writing of the English as "they", when I have always thought myself one of them."


----------



## lisbeth.feldspar

Maped40 said:


> I can't help feeling that the "we" sounds pedantic outside strictly academic circles in English, am I wrong?



Hmmm....  Peut-être un peu soutenu, c'est vrai.  Connaissez-vous la bande dessinée "Doonesbury"?  Il y a une personage dont l'auteur se moque, un journaliste qui utilise toujours le "nous de modestie" (bien, en anglais), mais dans ce contexte ça ressemblait plus le "nous majestif" (ça c'est la blague).

Si ce qui vous inquiète est d'être trop élevé pour votre lectorat particulier, vous pouvez bien eviter la question en utilisant "I."  Ça marche parfaitement.

lisbeth


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

En anglais dans un contexte académique/scientifique il faut toujours éviter 'je' ET 'nous', on utilise presque toujours la voix passive (il a été constaté/on a constaté etc). 

C'est la même quand on répond aux questions sur un texte, c'est généralement déconseillé à parler ainsi 'A mon avis...je crois...etc', vaut mieux dire 'on peut dire...un avis particulier serait...etc'.

L'objectif est de montrer toujours une objectivité à propos ce qu'on étudie. Ca c'est une règle générale du monde académique...du moins j'ai cru...je sais bien que les français peuvent être parfois assez...euh...disons, particuliers


----------



## beri

Utilise-t-on en anglais le "nous" de modestie qui est parfois d'usage en français dans les publications officielles et rapports tels que mémoires, thèses, articles, etc., pourtant rédigés par une seule personne ?

_Dans le cadre de cette étude, nous avons intérrogé..._


----------



## SwissPete

I think you will find your answer here Nosism - Wikipedia.

For your specific example, scroll down to *"The author's "we"*".


----------



## Contio

bonjour

je crois que j'ai été gentiment déplacé sur ce forum là et donc si j'ai à traduire "Nous avons eu l’occasion de décrire son fonctionnement et de tenter d’en dégager la signification politique" je peux utiliser le "I" et dire " I was given the opportunity to describe its ways and means and its political significance " ?
merci ;-)


----------



## Kelly B

Bienvenue, Contio,

De quelle sorte de contexte s'agit-il, et pourrais-tu nous donner les phrases avant et après celle-ci ? Si nous () tenons en compte les discussions ci-dessus, nous constatons que we est souvent à favoriser, en anglais comme en français ; et en anglais en particulier, la forme passive l'est encore plus. Mais il faut en savoir plus, tout d'abord.


----------



## Contio

Merci Kelly (B)
la phrase d'avant est celle là "Le vote occupe une place prépondérante dans l’exercice du _Métier de citoyen" _
les trois mots en italique font référence à un ouvrage tres connu sur Rome. Et donc là mon auteur débarque en utilisant 'et c'est la seule fois en 15 pages) le "nous"
Nous avons eu l’occasion de décrire son fonctionnement et de tenter d’en dégager la signification politique. Dans nos précédents travaux, nous avons ainsi souligné que ce vote, qu’il soit législatif ou électoral, (le rôle judiciaire du peuple disparaissant progressivement sous la République) a toujours été conçu comme un acte politique"
J'ai bien lu cettte hsitoire de forme passive et je n'ai pas trop compris comment l'appliquer à mon cas.
et le "we" me choque
donc j'ai traduit par
V_oting is one of the cornerstones of the _World of the Citizen in the Republican Rome_. I was given the opportunity to describe its ways and means and its political significance.  In earlier works I pointed out that voting whether for electoral purpose or law enactment (voting for judicial cases gradually disappeared along with the Republican era) was always based on the iussum populi power 
_
voili voilu


----------



## Kelly B

Est-ce dans lesdits quinze pages que l'auteur en décrit la fonctionnement et tente de dégager etc etc ? Je cherche à comprendre pourquoi il dit nous avons eu, au lieu de nous avons/prenons ? J'avoue moi aussi éprouver de difficulté à traduire cette phrase vers la forme passive, mais pour le reste on peut eviter la difficulté I/we en prenant comme sujet l'oeuvre lui-même, par exemple Earlier works underlined the fact/noted that the vote...

edit: on peut faire pareil au début, je suppose : the present work offers (? not sure what to do about the verb tense here) an opportunity to...

editing again (désolée, j'ai du mal à me prononcer sans me poser et re-poser des questions): Tout cela dit, si ce n'est qu'ici que l'auteur a choisi de parler de lui-même, bon, il l'a fait exprès, et si lesdits oeuvres sont bel et bien les siens, alors là, _we _ne me choque absolument pas, en fin de compte. Ni _I,_ d'ailleurs, mais bon, c'est lui qui se dit _nous, _alors pourquoi pas faire de même en anglais, vu les avis affichés ci-dessus ?


----------



## Contio

va pour le "we" et merci kelly b


----------

